
Writing functional DSLs for business domains - pul
https://medium.com/bigdatarepublic/writing-functional-dsls-for-business-domains-1bccc5d3f62b
======
pul
Converging to an elegant design remains one of the hardest technical
challenges of software engineering to me. I found the approach of trying to
find a DSL in code helpful, and often applicable to the core domain problem a
service is trying to solve. Especially well suited for rule engines/matchers,
pipelines, or sequential process descriptions. And in fact, libraries for
those domains that use a DSL are often the ones I keep coming back to.

